# Weekly, monthly, yearly costs to consider?



## c.liz (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm new here, been kinda lurking and digging through some old posts. I haven't found specifically what I am looking for budget wise. So I am really excited about the idea of owning a tegu. The more and more I read about and learn about these creatures the more I am determined to own one at possibly the close of this year, if not the beginning of next year. I am already clearing my schedule and balancing for the initial chunk of change I have to drop building a cage, and critter purchase, as well as researching a good vet that specializes in reptiles. But I've also noticed online, following rescue operations that there are a lot of animals that are being given up. My suspicion is because a. these people weren't that committed or knew how committed that had to be to owning and caring for such an amazing animal, and b. I suspect, they didn't full appreciate the monetary investment of owning one of these creatures.

Like I can kinda, sorta guesstimate what feeding/supplement cost might be for an adult, upgrading enclosures when need be. I'm going with a 7'X3'X3'2" right out the gate, with build additions for later expansion should I find it necessary. (Wonders of having a background in construction work.) What I am having a hard time ballparking is terrarium upkeep. My design is going to be making it really easy to clean (cause I really hate cleaning, so easy peasy is a must), but just the day to day maintenance is throwing me a bit. I've read different suggestions about sod types, and seen different styles of upkeep from soil based to what looked to be newspapers. I would prefer giving my little critter something to dig through because happy and healthy is where it's at. As well as I am trying to nail down those hidden costs. Like nail clippers for instance? Keep the tegu's nails from growing too long, I would think would be something I need for a captive animal, needed it for a cat, dog, and yes a horse. A common vet visit a lot of people seem to make, or can be avoided with proper knowledge? I see a lot of people on here panicking over sick, or lame animals. How often would you say you have to replace a harness? Or go to the doctor to get stitches because your tegu bit you? I expect at some point to get bit, in the same way you get bit by dog, scratched by a cat, and kicked by a horse. All of this has happened to me over my long life of animal ownership. I got tail whipped by my iguana, and if he could have he would have bitten off my finger when he was little.

So I anticipate, what is something I wouldn't anticipate that could impact me, possibly quite steeply in the bank account? What would you say, on average, maybe over 5 years your weekly costs are?


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi- My three adults live outdoors for almost seven months of the year. For me, that means heat and UV are free! A week or two inside to clear the GI tract, then off to winter bedtime in the basement. 

So, for me, the cost is in food. Per adult per week on wet dog food, raw chicken breast and heart and gizzard and f/t rodents, add calcium to food often, at 3 feedings per week = maybe 3 Dollars/ lizard/ week. X 24 weeks = 72.00 for one adult for the season. 5 years later, you're in it for 360.00. You spend time with them, you'll have a fun time.


----------



## sage (Sep 30, 2015)

The heat for me living in upstate NY is around 10-15 bucks a month depending on the season and what I'm running. Right now my tegu is only about a year so the cost is really cheap for food. The biggest concern ive found keeping reptiles is always having some money for the vet because once reptiles show symptoms of illness they usually need medical asap and its always at least 100 dollars


----------

